# What kind of mask?



## MonPeintre.ca

What kind of mask would you use to spray BIN or coverstain?
We have to paint about 30 000 sf of high ceilling of an old factory converted in condo appartement.
The last time we spray this kind of primer was for à residential basement, and the crew used a 3M half mask with cartridge but they had to go outside every 20min because it was impossible to breathe.


----------



## mpminter

Wow, 30,000 sf with BIN?! I'm not really familiar with the different masks out there, but I wonder about a full hood with a positive pressure air supply. I'm sure some of the industrial guys will chime in later


----------



## CApainter

If you're just using APR (air purifying respirator) cartridges, whether they be for half face or fullface (which I prefer) you first want to make sure you have as much ventilation as possible. Fans opens windows, etc. You may even be able to rent a dehumidification unit with filtration system for spray mist, but this may be impractical and most likely unavailable.

If you can't adequately ventilate the space, you may want to consider supplied air on demand which is basically a SCBA (Self Contained Breathing Apparatus) or use constant supplied air which will give you the longest supply of air from a compressor. 

OSHA requires Grade D air for breathing from a compressor, and you will have to include an air filtration system with a CO (Carbon Monoxide) sensor, along with oil and moisture absorbents to insure the workers safety and compliance with OSHA.


----------



## Conley

I use my Binks Millineum 3000 when i sparay bin and never smell it.
I have not sprayed that much at one time and over head.
Depending on how high the ceiling is. I would invest in a hyde telescoping pole. If you haven't already.


----------



## kdpaint

30,000sq/ft with BIN or CS. Wow. Thats a non smoking jobsite for sure.....


----------



## NEPS.US

CApainter said:


> If you're just using APR (air purifying respirator) cartridges, whether they be for half face or fullface (which I prefer) you first want to make sure you have as much ventilation as possible. Fans opens windows, etc. You may even be able to rent a dehumidification unit with filtration system for spray mist, but this may be impractical and most likely unavailable.
> 
> If you can't adequately ventilate the space, you may want to consider supplied air on demand which is basically a SCBA (Self Contained Breathing Apparatus) or use constant supplied air which will give you the longest supply of air from a compressor.
> 
> OSHA requires Grade D air for breathing from a compressor, and you will have to include an air filtration system with a CO (Carbon Monoxide) sensor, along with oil and moisture absorbents to insure the workers safety and compliance with OSHA.


Great info CA!


----------



## RH

kdpaint said:


> 30,000sq/ft with BIN or CS. Wow. Thats a non smoking jobsite for sure.....


:yes:

For something of that size I'd sure think about going self contained. I'd also wonder about possible ramifications about venting that amount of fumes directly into the surrounding area. Could the EPA "police" come down on someone for this?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Thanks for all the info.
Here's a pic of one of the ceilling. Some are on bare wood other have some kind of aluminum grey paint.
Any other suggestion than bin or CS ???


----------



## prototype66

why not waterborne dryfall?


----------



## RH

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> Here's a pic of one of the ceilling. Some are on bare wood other have some kind of aluminum grey paint.
> Any other suggestion than bin or CS ???


One thing's for sure, you ain't gonna get far with that rattle can... :no:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

prototype66 said:


> why not waterborne dryfall?


Do you think it would be enough for the wood stain bleeding???


----------



## prototype66

ya know I am not sure of that. I thought it was all concrete and steel. any chance a acrylic primer like Bullseye premium would hold out enough under dryfall?

Oh NEPS.........


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

researchhound said:


> One thing's for sure, you ain't gonna get far with that rattle can... :no:


Im not sure about that


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

researchhound said:


> :yes:
> 
> For something of that size I'd sure think about going self contained. I'd also wonder about possible ramifications about venting that amount of fumes directly into the surrounding area. Could the EPA "police" come down on someone for this?


Havent tought about that, Thanks


----------



## Scotiadawg

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Havent tought about that, Thanks


Ami, if you continue to breath all those fumes you won't be able to think about *anything!*:no:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Scotiadawg said:


> Ami, if you continue to breath all those fumes you won't be able to think about anything!:no:


That's why I'm asking the pros!!!


----------



## RH

MonPeintre.ca said:


> That's why I'm asking the pros!!!


About what? :blink::wacko::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Scotiadawg

researchhound said:


> About what? :blink::wacko::tongue_smilie:


man you been hanging with Archibald too long


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

researchhound said:


> About what? :blink::wacko::tongue_smilie:


The best equipement to use.


----------



## RH

MonPeintre.ca said:


> The best equipement to use.


I know - just being a smartass.


----------



## alonzomerrill

I use safety exhaust mask-antigas for spray BIN or cover-stain. This masks is useful to take clean breath and protect me against chemicals of spray. I think you can go with these masks which will helps to work continue.


----------



## Oden

That job is done by now I'm sure. That said I've done a lot of similar work and I've never even thought of using bins. An alkyd stain sealing primer or alkyd drywall would be more appropriate. 
A 3m painters cartridge type resperator is fine but a full face would save your eyeballs some pain.
As far as fear of explosions- completely unwarented-smoke em if you got em.


----------



## george p

i live in the sticks. what is bins/////
/


----------



## Oden

george p said:


> i live in the sticks. What is bins/////
> /


----------



## oldccm

I'm sure job is long since over. I'm new to the forum, but have experience in masks respirators and bin. Our company sprays approx 2500 gal a year of Bin so if you have any questions about it, feel free to ask


----------



## ridesarize

That stuff doesn't affect me affect me....


----------

